# Rave coffee Lighter side of life April



## coffeechap

Time for the next instalment of the Lighter side of Life and this one should not disappoint. I have been chatting with Rob at RAVE coffee for the last few months and he has been reluctant to get involved until he found the right bean for the LSOL subscription. Well folks he is now happy and is going to do the April run on the Loring roaster for us.

For those that don't know RAVE, they are based in Cirencester and are great supporters of the forum through events and sponsorship, so far ROB has done a few DSOL beans and is really looking forward to wowing our taste buds on the LSOL.

I have secured 22 kgs so we have 10 guest slots of 500g available, these are being offered for £10 including delivery on a first come first served basis, so if you fancy a slot then add your name to this thread.

Rob is aiming to roast for us at the end of next week


----------



## ronsil

Please add your name to this list if you want a Guest slot for the Rave Beans.

1 ronsil

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9

10

When the list is complete I will send out payment details, PM.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Please add your name to this list if you want a Guest slot for the Rave Beans.

1 ronsil

2 Thecatlinux

3

4

5

6

7

8

9

10

When the list is complete I will send out payment details, PM.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Please add your name to this list if you want a Guest slot for the Rave Beans.

1 ronsil

2 Thecatlinux

3
Sk8-bizarre

4

5

6

7

8

9

10

When the list is complete I will send out payment details, PM.


----------



## NJD1977

Please add your name to this list if you want a Guest slot for the Rave Beans.

1 ronsil

2 Thecatlinux

3
Sk8-bizarre

4
NJD1977

5

6

7

8

9

10

When the list is complete I will send out payment details, PM.

[WIKI][/WIKI]


----------



## truegrace

1 ronsil

2 Thecatlinux

3 Sk8-bizarre

4 NJD1977

5 Truegrace

6

7

8

9

10


----------



## NickdeBug

1 ronsil

2 Thecatlinux

3 Sk8-bizarre

4 NJD1977

5 Truegrace

6 NickdeBug (can collect to save postage







)

7

8

9

10


----------



## JGF

1 ronsil

2 Thecatlinux

3 Sk8-bizarre

4 NJD1977

5 Truegrace

6 NickdeBug (can collect to save postage







)

7 JGF

8

9

10


----------



## frandavi99

1 ronsil

2 Thecatlinux

3 Sk8-bizarre

4 NJD1977

5 Truegrace

6 NickdeBug (can collect to save postage







)

7 JGF

8 frandavi99

9

10


----------



## fluffles

1 ronsil

2 Thecatlinux

3 Sk8-bizarre

4 NJD1977

5 Truegrace

6 NickdeBug (can collect to save postage )

7 JGF

8 frandavi99

9 fluffles

10


----------



## johnealey

1 ronsil

2 Thecatlinux

3 Sk8-bizarre

4 NJD1977

5 Truegrace

6 NickdeBug (can collect to save postage )

7 JGF

8 frandavi99

9 fluffles

10 johnealey


----------



## johnealey

That was quick! Almost logged out and would have missed this one.

Thanks in advance for organising Dave and will complement the DSOL nicely.

Regards

John


----------



## ronsil

Thats it!!

All places now taken - Will PM payment details this evening.

Don't forget to let coffeechap have your address


----------



## Rhys

Was online when coffeechap posted this but he didn't reply to my pm about it so didn't bother to put my name down.


----------



## jeebsy

Rhys said:


> Was online when coffeechap posted this but he didn't reply to my pm about it so didn't bother to put my name down.


You can have a bag of mine if you want in exchange for a wee donation to charity


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

ronsil said:


> Thats it!!
> 
> All places now taken - Will PM payment details this evening.
> 
> Don't forget to let coffeechap have your address


Cool!! Really really looking forward to this not just for the coffee but the comparisons of what everyone is doing ratio wise and getting out flavour wise. The first time I can really compare what I am getting to others on a larger scale. Extra learning with curves, brilliant!!


----------



## Rhys

jeebsy said:


> You can have a bag of mine if you want in exchange for a wee donation to charity


That's very kind of you, thank-you. Any preference to charity? I personally support St Leonards Hospice in York.


----------



## jeebsy

Mind is my charity of choice but don't really mind as long as something goes to a good cause. Can sort it out once the coffee arrives


----------



## Rhys

jeebsy said:


> Mind is my charity of choice but don't really mind as long as something goes to a good cause. Can sort it out once the coffee arrives


Mind is fine by me (have suffered depression in the past) so it's a worthy cause.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Damn, missed it! If anyone wants to sell me one of their bags drop me a pm.


----------



## Jon

How does one join the main LSOL list (or the L-MOSL or the MOSL lists) please?


----------



## DoubleShot

jonc said:


> How does one join the main LSOL list (or the L-MOSL or the MOSL lists) please?


Here possibly:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?14759-The-lighter-side-of-life!!

Though it looks like all slots are filled unless someone drops out?


----------



## ronsil

That's exactly the place.

If you want to be a permanent member we will be asking if anyone wishes to join for June/July/August. We will be offering places during May.

Availability of Guest Slots is not guaranteed but is dependant on how many full members join up


----------



## Jon

Nice cheers.


----------



## Jon

ronsil said:


> That's exactly the place.
> 
> If you want to be a permanent member we will be asking if anyone wishes to join for June/July/August. We will be offering places during May.
> 
> Availability of Guest Slots is not guaranteed but is dependant on how many full members join up


So the current vacancies are short term or something else? (Trying to avoid reading pages of posts to work out what's what!)


----------



## ronsil

There are no current Guest Slot vacancies. They sold out within a few hours.


----------



## Jon

It says there is one?


----------



## jeebsy

If slots aren't totally filled that means more beans to go guest slots i think


----------



## ronsil

Exactly correct.

Initially we offer full member places (20) for a 3 month period.

If we dont get the full amount of members for the whole period then we offer Guest Slots each month. These slots are not guaranteed as they depend on how many full members we have.

The places are limited to enable the Roaster to produce identical roasts for everyone.


----------



## Jon

Is there anywhere on the forum where the 'rules' are please - because I'm totally unclear on how one joins the list!


----------



## jeebsy

Every three months the list opens, people leave, people join, any unfilled slots are available for guests


----------



## Jon

Ok cheers! So do you know the next date that I have to lurk around to join the list (please)?


----------



## ronsil

As I said it will be during May for the following quarter - June/July/August


----------



## Milanski

Post edit: As above


----------



## coffeechap

Rhys said:


> Was online when coffeechap posted this but he didn't reply to my pm about it so didn't bother to put my name down.


Thought is was odd that you sent a question about a bean I have no clue about yet, just robs word that it will be great.


----------



## Jon

Great thanks.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Guesty spot all paid up and PM sent to CChap........not that I am over eager or anything......shutting up! Ta to you both!!


----------



## johnealey

Paid and all PM's sent as requested

Thanks

John


----------



## Rhys

coffeechap said:


> Thought is was odd that you sent a question about a bean I have no clue about yet, just robs word that it will be great.


S'why I sent the other pm asking about lsol in general lol


----------



## JGF

Many thanks to all for sorting - all paid up and pm'd. Really looking forward to these!


----------



## coffeechap

Rhys said:


> S'why I sent the other pm asking about lsol in general lol


if you want in I am sure I can get you another slot.


----------



## Rhys

coffeechap said:


> if you want in I am sure I can get you another slot.


Jeebsy has kindly offered to send me a bag of his, I'll see ow I get on with it and if I like the lighter side then I may very well take you up on your offer, thank-you.

I've recently been using York Coffee Emporium as it was only round the corner from where I've been working but I'm nearly out of my last bag of Peru Tunki.


----------



## ronsil

All March Guests have now paid so the final List is:

1 ronsil

2 Thecatlinux

3 Sk8-bizarre

4 NJD1977

5 Truegrace

6 NickdeBug (can collect to save postage )

7 JGF

8 frandavi99

9 fluffles

10 johnealey

Thank you all for speedy payment

Enjoy your coffee


----------



## Geordie Boy

Can't wait for this. Looks like it's going to tie in exactly when my stocks will run low as well


----------



## cjonny

Looking forward to this. Sounds like it will something special


----------



## Drewster

Any news or update chaps?

From previous posts I was expecting a delivery "end of this week"......


----------



## coffeechap

sorry for the late response folks, Rob forgot that today was easter friday and no post going out so the beans will go out on tuesday after the easter weekend, he will roast them on tuesday morning so the brewed guys can get stuck in, sorry for any confusion folks.


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> sorry for the late response folks, Rob forgot that today was easter friday and no post going out so the beans will go out on tuesday after the easter weekend, he will roast them on tuesday morning so the brewed guys can get stuck in, sorry for any confusion folks.


Hold off posting mine just in case (or would that confuse things)


----------



## Drewster

coffeechap said:


> sorry for the late response folks, Rob forgot that today was easter friday and no post going out so the beans will go out on tuesday after the easter weekend, he will roast them on tuesday morning so the brewed guys can get stuck in, sorry for any confusion folks.


Cheers Chap...

That'll actually fit in quite nicely now.... having just bought some beans from Silver Oak Coffee (a pleasant discovery in a local market).


----------



## NJD1977

Fingers crossed this delivery arrives quickly, I've got a bean crisis on my hands after drinking too much coffee over the Easter Break. Just had a delicious Rave Signature espresso and now really need another but need to pace my beans now!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Should we be watching the mailbox ?


----------



## ronsil

I believe Rob roasted these today.

The Beans should be with you over the next day or so.


----------



## coffeechap

ronsil said:


> I believe Rob roasted these today.
> 
> The Beans should be with you over the next day or so.


correct


----------



## Mr O

*sitting by the letterbox tapping foot*


----------



## frandavi99

Mr O said:


> *sitting by the letterbox tapping foot*


I've asked my wife to do the same for me...


----------



## Mr O

View attachment 13279


----------



## 4515

Coffee smells amazing !

Will hang off trying it for a week or so


----------



## NickdeBug

So - ready for drinking the day after I go to Brussels for 4 days.

Bugger!

Not sure about the "trained monkey" reference. I've met a couple of them and "trained" would be pushing it a bit


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

A week!!!! ahhhhhhh I'll never make it........I hope mines at home on my return


----------



## Thecatlinux

First time the postman has bothered to squeeze the coffee through the letterbox, hurrah


----------



## coffeechap

NickdeBug said:


> So - ready for drinking the day after I go to Brussels for 4 days.
> 
> Bugger!
> 
> Not sure about the "trained monkey" reference. I've met a couple of them and "trained" would be pushing it a bit


Yours are sat waiting for you in rave


----------



## NickdeBug

Cheers Chap.

I will drop in and pick 'em up at the Weekend.

Did you get your tubes?


----------



## coffeechap

yes mate will give you a call


----------



## NJD1977

Yay! Now just got to wait 5 days before I try it!


----------



## Chockymonster

The smell is wonderful. It's been sat next to me all day at work, so tempting to open up.


----------



## coffeechap

seriously guys do not try this even for brewed until three days, straight from Rob at rave


----------



## Chockymonster

I promise I won't touch it!


----------



## frandavi99

In the postbox when I got home, which means they win prizes straight away for the only postbox friendly packaging for 500g of beans I've found yet!


----------



## johnealey

Mine arrived today too, wife saw postie sniffing the bag they came in, amused her greatly. Got home this evening and they do smell nice, very nice. Just a squeeze for now and leave alone at the end of the resting queue for a few days.

Thanks for organising and looking forward to the opposite spectrum of DSOL.

John


----------



## Drewster

coffeechap said:


> seriously guys do not try this even for brewed until three days, straight from Rob at rave


Mmmmm Roasted on 8th.....

Today is 11th...

8.. 9... 10.... 11...

9.. 10... 11....

Are they there yet?

Or possibly wait until tomorrow..... 3 full days post roast....

Espresso won't be til next weekend for me...

I might just hold off and take a bag to work for Aeropress...


----------



## johnealey

Would have had to be roasted no later than lunchtime on the 8th to be able to bag them all up and get ready for the postie to collect from Cirencester. Working on that principle can't be far off ready now at 4:15pm.....

Fortunately, I have other beans ready to go now so as my 12 year old daughter has a habit of stating: "just saying...."









John


----------



## Drewster

Drewster said:


> Are they there yet?





johnealey said:


> Would have had to be roasted no later than lunchtime on the 8th to be able to bag them all up and get ready for the postie to collect from Cirencester. Working on that principle can't be far off ready now at 4:15pm.....
> 
> Fortunately, I have other beans ready to go now so as my 12 year old daughter has a habit of stating: "just saying...."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Mmmmmm so that'll be a *maybe* then? ;-)


----------



## frandavi99

Can't believe I'm the first to crack into this. V60 15.3g to 255g in 2mins 20secs, split into two pours.

Smooth, touch of acidity and some form of stone fruit maybe. Descriptors aren't my forte. Think this will make a very tasty long black in a few days.


----------



## jeebsy

I had about five espresso on Friday dialling my grinder in abut didn't want to admit I'd tucked into it so early..


----------



## NickdeBug

Bad jeebsy!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Yeah I opened them yesterday trying the Syphon for the first time so didn't quite get it right


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> I had about five espresso on Friday dialling my grinder in abut didn't want to admit I'd tucked into it so early..


Your so naughty Jeebsy hahaha I like you even more now!

I just drove into Bath and bought the last bag on the shelf in Colonna & Smalls. Has Bean Bolivia as nothing else I have is rested. That being the Rave LSOL and 3 bags of Round Hill Spring Espresso plus a bag of Round Hills decaf all roasted on the 8th........I am such a good boy!!

I did grab a cheeky espresso while in there of course, to go as have family round today.......


----------



## fluffles

Just cracked into this on the Kalita - 200g Volvic 95C water through 12g coffee, brew was complete at 2:25.

Some sort of "blue" fruit for me. Blackcurrant? Blueberry? Brown sugar sweetness as it cools. A balanced cup - nothing jumps out at me, certainly not as crazy as the last LSOL. I'd say it tastes quite classically Kenyan.


----------



## NJD1977

Ok, we've got a few breakaway runners now then! Sod it, I'm on a french press of it now!


----------



## NickdeBug

NJD1977 said:


> Ok, we've got a few breakaway runners now then! Sod it, I'm on a french press of it now!


They will blow and we'll catch them on the back straight. Stick with the pack!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

tick, tock, tick, toc............


----------



## NickdeBug

Hmmmm, its all gone a bit quiet!

I had to cancel some travel this week and then ended up working from home yesterday. Thought that this was as good an opportunity as any to crack them open and see what we have.

I should point out that I do not have the most experienced palate when it comes to coffee. Wine yes, but coffee is still developing. I have also only recently (3-4 months) moved out of my "this is the bean that I like" comfort zone and started trying all sorts of others. Consequently, my thoughts may not be quite as useful as others.

Fairly easy to dial in: just a little finer than I have been grinding the Rocko Mountain from Foundry. Smelled really good, although none of the floral notes that I have found with the Yirg. More nuttiness.

I have only tried as espresso and flat white so far.

Espresso - at 92C it produced a very mellow and smooth shot. 18g in, 32g out in 27 seconds. I can't say that anything in particular stood out in terms of flavour. Maybe they need a little longer to rest. I did try at 96C just to see what effect this had. Definitely more full bodied. Slight bitterness and hints of dark chocolate. Not unpleasant, but once again, nothing that really jumped out and said "WOW". Will try again in a few more days to see if it develops further. Also want to try with pre-infusion.

Flat white - double shot in 160ml cup with blue top Cravendale. I felt that the flavour was somewhat muted in milk. Nice sweetness and a little nuttiness, but much of this seemed to be linked to the milk rather than the coffee. Maybe I have got a little used to the Rocko Mountain which just blows me away every time I drink it in a flattie.

Anyway - that worked out as about 5 doubles yesterday which is way over my usual intake, so will adjourn to the weekend.

Now if someone who knows what they are talking about could step up I would be very grateful!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Was going to open mine this morning but left them as a before work rushing kids about after brushing teeth isn't the best mouth or time for testing.

Chuck some through the grinder tonight on my return. Can't do temps but I'll start with my usual 18g > 36g and see where I go from there.


----------



## jeebsy

Espresso hasn't been spectulacular but had a great Americano last night that almost had a 5 alive type sweeteness, very nice


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Just did a 18g > 34g in 30-32secs (i count out loud or in my head, 1 Mississippi) perhaps I'll start using my phone for more accuracy. Heat dunno, Classic

It's very smooth, and very hazelnut mostly all the way through. Left the back of my mouth with a dark sorta choc cake finish which is still lingering now about 5 mins later but having spread to the rest of the mouth. No real noticeable acidity, perhaps what's making it so smooth.

I may be able to tighten up the grind a tad before i run into choke probs but already did in comparison to the Has Bean I have just been using by about 5-6 turns tighter for this first one.

Overall it's very pleasant but not making me excited, yet......


----------



## 4515

Yet to break into mine - tomorrow may be the day


----------



## frandavi99

First long black today and quite pleased to see I found the same as others; all the components were there, good mouthfeel, smooth and some acidity too. But no WOW flavours yet.

I went 18 to 36 in 23 so not quite dialled in yet, hopefully a bit more rest and practise and I'll find the flavour.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I managed to tighten my grind up a bit (little more than I thought I'd be able to) and got some acidity that I thought may be lacking today but not sure it was favourable and I generally like a little bite to it.

More chance to play over weekend as home and chance for a few more shots than on working days. We'll see.....


----------



## Mr O

I've still not started mine, good to read what others are up to though. I might open a bag tomorrow morning.....


----------



## jeebsy

Anyone finding this needs a really fine grind? Either that or I'm not zerod properly...


----------



## ronsil

Started to use this today and I'm down to 1.9 on the EK


----------



## jeebsy

1.9 on the EK is pretty coarse for me!


----------



## ronsil

I'm using the Irish dial but nevertheless I am rarely below 2


----------



## coffeechap

I am finding it is really fine on the grind


----------



## jeebsy

Slowest shot I've had so far has been 23 secs. Just as well I've got a fondness for gushers


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I got up late this morning, all kids slept! Nice.

Went finer, choked the machine but not till stopping point just took longer.

16g > 30g but at about 45secs.

It got that speckled darker dot thing on the top of the crema (I don't really know what that means in relation to effect on flavour etc, HELP?)

Still drank it all not unpleasant at all but went kinda malty.

Don't think I'll be able to run it like that for machines sake, so frustrated a little gonna take the grind back half what I had moved and see.

Excuse if i am frustratedly posting lots on this one but I am at the bottom of what seems the Everest of learning mountains in new walking boots that are tight and not worn in but have set off up it anyway.


----------



## frandavi99

I find speckled crema comes with a slow pour and over extraction. Looks very pretty though!

I've just finished some Rave Guatemala la Florida and that needed a much finer grind.

Did 18 to 32 in 32 this morning. More lively but cocked up my morning routine letting the machine warm up and left it a bit thin


----------



## NJD1977

I tried a long pour first 18g-50g in 27s and that was no good. Too much sourness. Tried another at 18g-36g in 26s. Much better but still not great, a touch of sourness towards the end of the shot. Gotta keep trying.


----------



## jeebsy

Speckled crema means your crema has speckles

I'm almost at 0 and still can't get anything over 24secs


----------



## NickdeBug

I have just switched over to the bargain Brazilian from HasBean and it made me realise how fine I had gone on the LSOL beans. Took three goes to get the grinder back to something close on the Brazilian and they weren't fine adjustments!


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Speckled crema means your crema has speckles
> 
> I'm almost at 0 and still can't get anything over 24secs


In itself not a problem if tasty but Dose ? Basket?


----------



## jeebsy

Tastes reasonable. 18g in 17g lm.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Tastes reasonable. 18g in 17g lm.


go to the 20g then


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> go to the 20g then


20>36 in 27. Slight channeling


----------



## jeebsy

Just got an almost choker. Evidently still getting used to the adjustment on the K30.

Drank a bag of this already today, on demand grinders are dangerous


----------



## kadeshuk

Just think Jeebsy, if you write anything your handwriting will probably look like a doctors with all that caffeine inside you!


----------



## 4515

opened this today and just had an espresso

really easy drinking - milk chocolate, very smooth, no harshness, nice mouthfeel and a good sweetness. Didnt over-analyse the coffee, just enjoyed it. Theres a hint of acidity but it isnt a citrus bomb type light roast - its more middle ground than that which is not a bad thing.

I cant see this coffee hanging around too long here

Edit: forgot to add - there was a leather / tobacco aroma to the coffee when pulled. This was then evident again when the coffee cooled a little


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> Speckled crema means your crema has speckles


Thanks for that jeebsy, hahahaha

I like the way it looks didn't taste bad bad. Machine sounded like I had my hands round it's neck









Gone 17 > 34 in 29 secs pulled back the grind got the choc and hazelnut back with a 'tiny' bit of acidity.

Gonna tighten the grind poss a miniscule amount to appease my machine but no more.


----------



## johnealey

Much finer grind on these down to 4.5 on the e65. Rave are right about the amount of milk anthing over the 6oz mark pretty much tastes of malted milk. 18g in 27g out in 28s in a VST. As an ristretto at same ratio a hint of sharpness not unpleasant, but as a flattie, nice but not leaping out as any stand out flavours.

Tried a Cona with grind up to 9 on the e65, 53.5g in 950ml water, top section dropped in at 92c for water to rise, grinds adde once almost up, turn down heat and gentle bubble and stir for 1m30s ( following a sweetmarias recipe) before off heat and draw down begins. Wife rather liked it with a smidgen of milk, was ok for me but again nothing could hang my hat on. Have left some to cool in a cup to see if anything develops as cooled.

V60 yesterday had quite a bit more flavour, slightly fruity, 16g into 300ml, 30s bloom with 30g then 90g gentle pours at 30s, 1m30 and 2m15 all done for 3m30. Might have been a bit on the thin side but lots of flavours and none of the over extractions I tend to suffer from although this has got a lot better following MrBoots advice and also MWJB (? sorry if spelt that wrong) plus a change to the white filters as the brown unbleached just added way too much woodyness.

Will see how second bag develops almost at the bottom of 1st one only starting yesterday afternoon.

Thanks for opporunity to try something lighter than my usual.

John


----------



## ronsil

Interesting Beans although not my scene really. I think I preferred it in the Chemex I did yesterday

Here is the Acaia Scale printout.










Never needed to go so fine since I had my EK


----------



## NickdeBug

Just out of interest, what is it about beans that require different levels of fineness.

Is it grinder related, i.e. Different settings but to achieve approximately the same particle size and distribution?

Or is it in the basket that makes the difference?


----------



## DoubleShot

Isn't it the level of the roast amongst other things? Finer grind on lighter roasts and courser on darker roasts.


----------



## ronsil

DoubleShot said:


> Isn't it the level of the roast amongst other things? Finer grind on lighter roasts and courser on darker roasts.


I find in most cases that is correct but as a home roaster, roast profile plays its part. You can achieve the same roast colour but ROR will change the grind & the taste.


----------



## NickdeBug

DoubleShot said:


> Isn't it the level of the roast amongst other things? Finer grind on lighter roasts and courser on darker roasts.


okay, but is it the grind setting that is changing or the particle size produced? Or both


----------



## DoubleShot

Both in my mind. Finer setting on grinder produces smaller particle size. In the case of light roast beans this will mean more gets extracts from the grounds compared to darker roasts which use a bigger particle size.

A little light reading for you NickdeBug

http://www.home-barista.com/tips/roast-levels-influence-extraction-flowing-of-espresso-t26748.html


----------



## Rhys

DoubleShot said:


> Isn't it the level of the roast amongst other things? Finer grind on lighter roasts and courser on darker roasts.


I'm finding that with my latest beans from YCE, I'm having to open my grind otherwise my extraction is non-existent.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Given the comments on the fine grind , i went straight near zero on the EK

20g dose

Ek ristretto







20g in like 26 g out in 35 seconds ....


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


> Given the comments on the fine grind , i went straight near zero on the EK
> 
> 20g dose
> 
> Ek ristretto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20g in like 26 g out in 35 seconds ....


As as you would say what did it taste like ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thecatlinux said:


> As as you would say what did it taste like ?


Strong and under extracted ....


----------



## Mr O

Mrboots2u said:


> Given the comments on the fine grind , i went straight near zero on the EK
> 
> 20g dose
> 
> Ek ristretto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20g in like 26 g out in 35 seconds ....


Did you try something else after this?

I'm still to open my LSOL beans....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mr O said:


> Did you try something else after this?
> 
> I'm still to open my LSOL beans....


Yeah but my brew ratios tend to reflect the EK ( higher ratios )

Been playing with fat 7 bar profiles on the Vesuvius too..so far still over extracting a little ( this coffee is super soluable )


----------



## Mrboots2u

This is still is super soluable coffee

Chemex - Dykemex method

Normal go to EK43 setting

30g >500g all in by 1 minute 30 , all done by 4 minutes

Coming out over extracted , for my Chemex preference ( 1.38tds 21.1 % EY ) which is masking the flavours

So whats in there that i can taste... Sweetness , almost like a honeycomb intense caramel... but due to my error is just a bit too intense and the flavours need to open up a bit ....

Finding the same with the espresso - its east to over extract , and when you do , I'm just getting that over whelming , honeycomb sweetness , thats masking anything else..

So barista error so far ....More work to be done .....


----------



## NJD1977

Just had my first flat white out of these beans, went small on the milk. 18g in 36g out in 31s. Very pleasant indeed, just very smooth, nutty, a touch of sweetness. Nothing jumping out flavour wise but very drinkable.


----------



## Mrboots2u

NJD1977 said:


> Just had my first flat white out of these beans, went small on the milk. 18g in 36g out in 31s. Very pleasant indeed, just very smooth, nutty, a touch of sweetness. Nothing jumping out flavour wise but very drinkable.


Think I'm with working dog on this , not a fruit bomb coffee ( not a dig , just a description )

I think when i nail it , I'm gonna get honey , sweet , with creamyness....

Its got a fair but of mouthfeel to it , even at longer ratios ( some of this will be due to lower pressure extraction is used for the below )


----------



## DoubleShot

That last bit where you're moving the crema back is reminiscent of the judging panel in the WBC. You practising?


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> That last bit where you're moving the crema back is reminiscent of the judging panel in the WBC. You practising?


No...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok more shots today

Espresso still getting honeycomb and i think marzipan ( almond ) in spades , coating mouthfeel ,

Finding this is working best in milk , where the sweetness is just making it like a crunchie bar for me ....


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok more shots today
> 
> Espresso still getting honeycomb and i think marzipan ( almond ) in spades , coating mouthfeel ,
> 
> Finding this is working best in milk , where the sweetness it just making it like a crunchie bar for me ....


Cool had already decided to take my second bag to work and have in press.


----------



## NJD1977

I had a 18g in 36g out in 35s this morning and definitely got some cinder toffee flavours so crunchie bar seems right MrBoots2u


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok more shots today
> 
> Espresso still getting honeycomb and i think marzipan ( almond ) in spades , coating mouthfeel ,
> 
> Finding this is working best in milk , where the sweetness is just making it like a crunchie bar for me ....


I got loads of almond/marzipan


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> I got loads of almond/marzipan












Excels in 4-5oz milk drink


----------



## fluffles

In brewed, this has changed since I went from Volvic to BWT filtered water. There is definite acidity but I cannot for the life of my place it. As others have said, it is very sweet particularly when cool.


----------



## johnealey

fluffles said:


> In brewed, this has changed since I went from Volvic to BWT filtered water. There is definite acidity but I cannot for the life of my place it. As others have said, it is very sweet particularly when cool.


grapes with a sweetness of something like a plum?

John


----------



## NickdeBug

johnealey said:


> grapes with a sweetness of something like a plum?
> 
> John


Hmmm... could it be a slightly lighter roast of the new Nuts and Plums?


----------



## Mrboots2u

NickdeBug said:


> Hmmm... could it be a slightly lighter roast of the new Nuts and Plums?


Nah look like a SO not a blend ....


----------



## truegrace

Only had a few shots through the rocket and haven't got the extraction right, so ended up as 18-18g in about 40 seconds, but still fairly sweet considering.


----------



## coffeechap

This is just fab in milk (but not much milk) 18g into 30 top up with milk in a 5oz cup, just lovely. Honey and caramel, like a liquid carapace!


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> This is just fab in milk (but not much milk) 18g into 30 top up with milk in a 5oz cup, just lovely. Honey and caramel, like a liquid carapace!


Plus one on that ....


----------



## NickdeBug

coffeechap said:


> This is just fab in milk (but not much milk) 18g into 30 top up with milk in a 5oz cup, just lovely. Honey and caramel, like a liquid carapace!


Out of interest, what does "carapace" refer to in coffee terminology?

In my world (invertebrate pathologist) it is the dorsal section of an exoskeleton or cuticle. e.g. crab shell


----------



## Mrboots2u

NickdeBug said:


> Out of interest, what does "carapace" refer to in coffee terminology?
> 
> In my world (invertebrate pathologist) it is the dorsal section of an exoskeleton or cuticle. e.g. crab shell


Im not tasting that......


----------



## jeebsy

Was trying to think of sweets, Caramac maybe? Unless CC and Boots have some next level tasting notes


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I rapidly fell into the your not doing it right trap after reading everyone's tastings this morning.

Taking the second bag home again tonight as while being one of the smoothest espressos I have had to date I don't think it's a bean for me at the end of the day. Not saying I dislike it or its bad I have just preferred others.

All that being said the one thing I know without a shadow of a doubt with my technique and, either, or my work setup it's utterly wasted in here at the moment so gonna get it back to where I like it.........home and as an espresso. May even try with a splash of the old moloko again there but not here nope!

Till I get better to use here equipment wise this remains the dumping ground for lesser coffees......


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Ok right this is really stupid as i don't have a 5oz cup I don't think. Got big cappuccino mugs and dinky what I'm assuming are 2oz all of em (plus standard mugs of course) but I had to try the milky thing didn't I.

So I do did an 18g > 36g in 27secs and proceeded to top up with some skimmed milk in my 2oz dinky. Buggered if i didn't get the caramel and that Caramac sweetness lol had a tiny bitter after twang but I can work with that. I used to love Caramac bars!!!!!

Obviously I need to buy some more cups for size variety now.....maybe some inkers!!

Back on this one with a vengeance now, Stoked! Well done all.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

coffeechap said:


> This is just fab in milk (but not much milk) 18g into 30 top up with milk in a 5oz cup, just lovely. Honey and caramel, like a liquid carapace!


Excuse my inexperience here and I have no pride so ask without fear be there rebuke or not....

Not having a 5oz cup of any description I cannot repeat your findings precisely. However I need to clarify a few things if you please.

When you say top up do you mean literally as in to the top or rim of said cup or to a point that suits your taste, a preferable amount if you will rather than filled up?

Then, if to the top/brim so to speak and not a small amount to preferable taste then is the milk you add warmed or cold? As in my minds eye I am picturing a larger milk to coffee ratio and potential chilling of drink if in a 5oz cup, but not having one I am guessing totally.

Really is an open game this making coffee lark as i thought I was doing the best I could with what I had to resemble your findings and turned out it had a name. A 'Macchiato' rather than a 'bodge job'.

& yes I already have been looking at flipping 5oz cups tonight! It's never ending the learning and a man's need for new toys.......


----------



## coffeechap

it is more of a large cortado, 2oz espresso 3oz milk, small cup, lovely and original post should have read liquid caramac


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Another name! So your large 'Cortado' as opposed to my 'bodge' is also cold milk then but retains enough heat? Warmed cup etc being a given.


----------



## coffeechap

no not cold milk at all, its steamed milk the same temp as a flat white


----------



## jeebsy

5oz is flattie/comp cappa territory?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Jeez man don't abbreviate things Jeebsy I'm struggling as it is here bud lol


----------



## benralph

are there any slots left?


----------



## ronsil

We have just 1 roaster to come within the current 3 month sub.

As soon as coffeechap opens the thread there may be some guest slots,

Otherwise next month we will be inviting people to go forward for the next quarter.


----------



## frandavi99

jeebsy said:


> 5oz is flattie/comp cappa territory?


I'm pretty sure my ACME flat white cups are 5.64oz.


----------



## simontc

If there're more caramac roasts I might want in on the next sub...


----------



## jeebsy

frandavi99 said:


> I'm pretty sure my ACME flat white cups are 5.64oz.


A flat white is 5.68oz


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Tightened grind this morning 18g > 34g > 31secs into the 2oz with touch of milk lost the tiny bitter after twang and just got the sweetness throughout and caramac city. Good job my cat Inca is no longer with us as he would lap the lot in a sec. He used to steal the caramacs!!

Tightened up work press brew and left 2 min longer also much more sweetness coming through there also and got richer to boot.

Shame it took me so long to get to grips with this one as now I have I'm really liking it.

Have learned a huge amount on this one way more than I anticipated and still half a good 1/2 - 3/4 bag left to enjoy.

Thanks for the guest slot very much appreciated!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Tightened grind this morning 18g > 34g > 31secs into the 2oz with touch of milk lost the tiny bitter after twang and just got the sweetness throughout and caramac city. Good job my cat Inca is no longer with us as he would lap the lot in a sec. He used to steal the caramacs!!
> 
> Tightened up work press brew and left 2 min longer also much more sweetness coming through there also and got richer to boot.
> 
> Shame it took me so long to get to grips with this one as now I have I'm really liking it.
> 
> Have learned a huge amount on this one way more than I anticipated and still half a good 1/2 - 3/4 bag left to enjoy.
> 
> Thanks for the guest slot very much appreciated!


And that is the beauty of a few people having the same coffee , to share experiences . Doesn't mean you will always love each one , for instance I don't really like marzipan , so this one as espresso isn't my bag ( doesn't mean it's a bad coffee , I know I don't like almonds things and that what I'm picking up when I make it ) .

Helps you develop a palate, makes you think about what your drinking without reference to tasting notes supplied ...


----------



## NJD1977

I'm finding this is a definite grind finer / tamp lighter bean.

I went from a 18g/36g 25s pour with a heavy tamp, to a finer grind, lighter tamp 18g/36g 27s pour and the difference was incredible. Such a small adjustment on the mignon screw as well.

This morning's shot was delicious - just a shame it's taken me a whole bag to get it right! Onto the 2nd bag now.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Sorry I've been a bit quiet on this. Currently gotten through 2 bags and thoroughly enjoying these beans. As everyone keeps saying there's a lovely caramel sweetness to it in a flat white. All in it just comes across as a nicely balanced coffee. Currently on 21g/43g, 28s with an EK


----------



## coffeechap

what I have found fab about these beans is the fact that they have not been mega fruity, as is the common misconception about lighter roasted beans, these have just had a smoothness about them, so easy on the pallet in small volumes of milk, certainly a turn up for the books.


----------



## Daren

These will be on my repeat order list for sure. Well done Rave - proving you can roast brilliantly at both ends of the spectrum.


----------



## NickdeBug

Just come back to these after enjoying some of the hasbean bargain Brazilians.

Biggest pain is the wastage dialling these in with an on demand grinder. Started with a big adjustment finer and it still ended up 18g in 44g out in 22s.

Another full turn of the wormscrew and got to 18, 30 in 31seconds. Got there in the end, but probably at the cost of 75g of beans.

Very tasty in 5oz flattie. Smooth seems to be the most common word having read through some of the descriptions above. Definitely concur.

I think my previous attempt possibly drowned the flavour as it was probably a 200ml cup. Very muted flavours.

Shorter drink is much tastier.

Having just started to explore lighter roasts I am almost a bit disappointed that this isn't proving to be a fruity, floral type. It basically means that I am more likely to compare to some darker roasts such as Sweet bourbon or even the hasbean that I have been drinking this week. In which case, I'm not convinced this holds up.

I'm going to give it a go in a Sowden this arvo, but it really isn't doing anything for me as espresso.

It has still been a fun experience that I would be happy to repeat.

P.s. If I try mixing some Rocko Mountain and some of the Funky beans from Hasbean, what are the chances of getting a flattie tasting of strawberry and banana milkshake?


----------



## fluffles

coffeechap said:


> what I have found fab about these beans is the fact that they have not been mega fruity, as is the common misconception about lighter roasted beans, these have just had a smoothness about them, so easy on the pallet in small volumes of milk, certainly a turn up for the books.


very good point. the anti light roast crowd certainly can't accuse this of being sour. smooth and sweet.


----------



## Nod

I have found these beans just great for espresso and flat whites. Darker than I am used to but lovely depth of flavour - top. I don't think they are African. I'd guess Colombian if I had to but given I don't know much probably not worth much!


----------



## NJD1977

Finally approaching what I feel is the best extraction with these (18g to 36g in 30s), they are incredibly sensitive to grind/tamp. I got quite a lot of deep dark chocolatey flavours this morning, and very smooth.


----------



## frandavi99

Pretty much finished these now, very temperamental but largely user error I think.

Quite tasty as a pour over, smooth with some plums if I got it spot on. Quite tasty as a long black, super smooth chocolate. Overall I was quite disappointed with this one until I tried it as a straight espresso. I usually prefer it a touch watered down but this was really tasty straight up. I had stopped trying most coffees as espresso but this has reminded me that sometimes it works best that way. Best recipe was around 18g to 32g in 30-32s.

Couldn't bring myself to try it in milk though, that's just a step too far.


----------



## oddknack

Just tried 35 min clever brew. 33g ish at espresso grind, filled to top with water just off the boil. Delicious.


----------



## Mr O

oddknack said:


> Just tried 35 min clever brew. 33g ish at espresso grind, filled to top with water just off the boil. Delicious.


where does the 35 mins come into this? Sorry for my limited knowledge of the clever, I'm just about to buy one for work (less faff than my Aeropress) I was of the understanding that you brewed for 4 mins (ish)


----------



## fluffles

When do we find out what these beans are? There's a new-ish entry on their website that I think sounds quite like this one


----------



## oddknack

Mr O said:


> where does the 35 mins come into this? Sorry for my limited knowledge of the clever, I'm just about to buy one for work (less faff than my Aeropress) I was of the understanding that you brewed for 4 mins (ish)


Hi Mr O, have you seen the thread "clever help with clever"? Long brews were suggested, and today's play gave a balanced, tasty result for me, no unpleasant bitterness, and was a temperature good for immediate drinking. Seems the different parts of the coffee extract at different rates and the balance is the important bit to the result. Let me know what you find


----------



## NickdeBug

Okay, what's the format here?

How long before the great unveiling?

Based on my VERY limited experience I am going to hazard a guess at Brazil.


----------



## fluffles

is anyone going to spill the beans on this one?


----------



## Rhys

Wouldn't mind knowing what it is myself, got a few cups left and have enjoyed it.


----------



## Chockymonster

Bueller?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Chockymonster said:


> Bueller?


@coffeechap

( love the fb reference )


----------



## coffeechap

ah the bean the bean


----------



## coffeechap

Some of you got this others were continents away


----------



## coffeechap

The LSOL was a Nordic approach Columbian micro lot!


----------



## Nod

Hooray... I guessed columbian a few weeks ago... I guess by the law of averages I was going to get one LSOL guess right eventually... Anyway I thought it was delicious and am looking forward to the coffee compass offering...


----------

